# Help!!! did hpt on day 10 of 2ww & got bfp



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi

I am today on day 10 of 2ww, after many twinges and 2 days of brown bits in underwear (tmi) i couldn't resist and did hpt. 

The test was a first responce test & it says it works up to 4 days before period is due. The BFP line is quite dark, i was wondering if the hcg injection i had could still be in my system. i had the injection 14 days & 22 hours ago.

Please don't call the pee stick  i was going a bit loopy, is it too early to be on 

Sorry for waffling 

Shelly77


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Shelly you look after yourself for the next 9 months now.
love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Welshy Hi Woppa

I still don't want to celebrate yet just in case af arrives,

do you both think its right to be a bfp on day 10?

Woppa did you test every day after day 9?

Thanks to you both for your replies

fingers crossed it stays positive

Shelly77


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Shelley

I got a BFP on 10 dpt - I tesxted everyday till day 14 lol

I think its a big congrats to you 

Clare


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Well done Shelly77   I know its really hard to believe when you test early and see those two lines, but I agree with the other ladies me thinks you is going to be a mommy and testing so early and strongly, looking at other posts, it looks like it could be twinnies!  

Well done sweetheart    

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Well Done Hunni,

know you dont want to celebrate just yet!!!

BUT

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Congratulations xxx

I couldnt resist the pee sticks either and tested at 10dpt..

Well below is the result, 

Well done you


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

It sounds like congrats to me


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone

i just wanted to say thanks for your replies it's really nice of you all.

i did another today got BFP again, my DP said i should wait till Monday but what he doesn't know wont hurt him. 

So thats 2 BFP's now, a positive cant turn into a -tive in 2 days can it?

keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't.

thanks
again

Shelly77


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

well done - what a great christmas present!!!
take care,  Noodles


----------

